# How the heck do I choose two?



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol I'm not good at choosing. They are all adorable little boys. It will still be a while before I can bring them home, but I just like looking at the photo!


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are adorable! I'd want them all


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

They look old enough to come home. 

Going from the picture..... I'd take the Blue Hooded and the Solid Colored.  

No special reason.... They just seem like a good choice. 

You can choose what ever ones you want, when the time comes.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's hard! Do you get to meet them? Usually if you meet them they choose themselves.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I am set on the solid colored just because he is completely grey and the only one like that. I'm new to rats...is the blue hooded the one on the right lol?
And no I don't get to meet them yet


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Go more on personality! Which ones are the nicest!
I love the 2nd one. Ugh soooo cute.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

awww........ I'd pick the two that first come up to you. 

though,going by looks I'd go with the two on the left.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you _have _to choose just _two_? XD

Four is a good number... just sayin'.

In all seriousness, though, like everyone else said, it's best to choose when you meet them and let them choose you. However, I know you don't always have that ability because sometimes you have to reserve them young or the breeder runs a closed rattery and doesn't allow visitors.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I possibly could meet them, she isn't really a 'pet rat' breeder. She runs a wildlife facility and had to take up breeding to feed the raptors. This is the second litter that I know of where she just couldn't use them as food, she says they are sweeties, and asked for them to go to a loving home and not be used as food. She is busy basically every hour of every day with fawns, weasels, opossums..you name it lol! So I don't really like to bug her lol! They are about 3 weeks old..I'm just happy to save them from being Owl or Hawk food lol


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are so cute that I just want to hold them and hug them! Good luck on choosing, I would have such a tough time!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I do think the one on the far right is probably my favourite though. He just has a very cute and curious look about him.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

awe i'd want them all! I love the solid colored one, the second from the left, looks just like my rat Sweetie in the face. My rat just has some markings on her back though. and the one on the right has such a sweet little baby face!


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I know, it was a hard decision! She said I couldn't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Hahaha you can never go wrong! They are all so adorable. I have a hard time choosing as well... and i usually sit there for a LONG time playing with them trying to decide if i have to lol. Why can't you go and meet them now? She should let you!!


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I may possibly meet them Monday. I am going to do some volunteer work with her. She has gotten in A LOT of injured young deer plus she has all of the other animals to take care of so she appreciates ANY help lol!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

That is so wonderful! Sounds like alot of fun


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, so guess what? When I went to volunteer today, she told me that they were about 6 weeks old and eating on their own. Like I said, she doesn't breed for pets lol. She said she got mixed up and I thought they looked a lot older than 3 weeks. With all of the animals she has to take care of, I understand how she could get mixed up. I didn't realize how many until I saw it first hand lol. I held them and she said I could take them home if I wanted to....well I did because I fell in love. They crawled up and curled around my neck. It was a rash decision because I don't have my cage yet, it should be here within the next two days and I hadn't bought a water bottle or food or made the hammocks I wanted to make. I have them in a tank for the moment with a card board box hidey and bowl of water. She gave me some pellets. I feel horrible for taking them without all of my stuff, but I just really wanted them lol. I'm going shopping first thing in the morning and I'm HOPING their cage will be here when I get back. They are a bit scared at sudden movements. Should I leave them alone for the rest of the day? I know gerbils, you leave them alone and let them get used to their surroundings. They have pooped a lot so I know they were eating well. They have clean eyes and I haven't heard sniffles. 

I'm peaking and they just came out of the hidey and are cleaning their faces  I'm in love!

Sorry this was long! I also don't know why people are grossed out by their tails...they are so soft!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha bless! I'm really bad for just acting to quick, I got my boys cage and went straight out and got them, I was meant to wait over a month haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you have your babies! You'd better post pictures.  Just sayin'. You don't have to leave them alone. In fact, it probably would be best if you spent time with them, hanging around and maybe sticking your hand in with them every once in a while. They can't get used to you if you don't interact with them.  They'll warm up a lot faster if you just hang out with them.



Ratfinx said:


> Haha bless! I'm really bad for just acting to quick, I got my boys cage and went straight out and got them, I was meant to wait over a month haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same thing happened to me... My cage was delivered the morning of September 8th and I had rats in it by 4:00. I was supposed to wait for some from a breeder that were due to be ready in October, but...


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to go and take a shower because....it's been a LONG day and I probably smell of multiple animals lol. After that I will get in bed with them and hope for cuddles  Pics will DEF be posted becuase I was to know their colors. The previous photo I posted doesn't show the true color of the solid one. He looks blue and has a white belly.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I got them out after my shower and layed down with them while they cuddled under the blanket. The one on the left ran up my shorts and tickled me to death! I've put a carrot in the tank and bit of a spotty banana(I read they can't have green) I've counted the pieces of pellets and I'm hoping they will eat during the night (I'm gett regal rat tomorrow). They did nibble on a cheese yogurt drop. I'm going to get some gerber puffs tomorrow and some baby food( what are your ratties favs?)
The one on the right is that color (is that blue?) with a white belly, white feet and a white tipped tail. The one on the left has two spots going down her back. I'll try for a better picture tomorrow!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

So cute!!! You picked just the ones I would have chosen!!!! Wish I could help out with telling you what colours they are but I'm clueless on that sort of thing, Lol!


----------

